# HVBA Schedule



## GAbigdon (Jan 15, 2017)

High Voltage Bass Anglers schedule pending approval

2-11-Varner
2-25-Black Shoals
3-11-Stone Mountain
3-25-Bear Creek
4-8-Juliette
4-22-Varner
5-6-High Falls
5-20-Bear Creek
6-3-Varner
6-17-Stone Mountain
Break
7-15-Black Shoals
7-29-Juliette
8-12-Bear Creek
8-26-JW Smith
9-9-Fish Off


----------



## Cvandiver777 (Feb 16, 2017)

Is the a club only or open?


----------



## bsanders (Feb 19, 2017)

Their club is open


----------

